# wpa_supplcant: Failed to connect to non-global ctrl_ifname

## umka69

Всем привет.

Проблема с беспроводным интерфейсом.

Вообще /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant стартует и работает.  

Но хотелось бы сделать все по рукокниге gentoo network manual

И после того как создал и запустил симлинк /etc/init.d/net.wlp3s0 выдало ошибку.

Помогите!

Что я сделал.

```
# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.wlp3s0

# rc-update add net.wlp3s0 default

# reboot 
```

Логи и конфиги

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/net

modules_wlp3s0="wpa_supplicant" 

wpa_supplicant_wlp3s0="-Dwext" 

config_wlp3s0="dhcp"
```

```
~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep WEXT

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y
```

```
~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep ATH9K

CONFIG_ATH9K_HW=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_COMMON=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_BTCOEX_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ATH9K=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_PCI=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_AHB=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_DEBUGFS=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_MAC_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_LEGACY_RATE_CONTROL=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC is not set
```

```
~ # dmesg | grep wlp3s0

[    7.903664] systemd-udevd[2712]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp3s0

[   13.854453] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp3s0: link is not ready
```

```
~ # tail -n20 /var/log/rc.log

 [ ok ]

 * Starting syslog-ng ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting cronie ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlp3s0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp3s0 ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

 [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlp3s0 ...

Failed to connect to non-global ctrl_ifname: wlp3s0  error: No such file or directory

 *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/bin/wpa_cli'

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.wlp3s0 failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.wlp3s0 would not start

 * Starting local

 [ ok ]

rc default logging stopped at Fri Feb  7 13:37:46 2014
```

```
~ # ifconfig wlp3s0

wlp3s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 9c:b7:0d:41:63:b1  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

```
~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlp3s0 start

 * Bringing up interface wlp3s0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp3s0 ... [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlp3s0 ... [ !! ]
```

----------

## nevejda

покажи настройки /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

----------

